# Soundgate Adpator for Sirius or XM



## jkemmerly (Feb 12, 2003)

Has anyone here used a Soundgate adaptor to tie into either XM or Sirius tuners that allow total control of the satellite tuner using a factory head unit? The specific part numbers that I am looking at are for a BMW. For the Kenwood Sirius tuner you use a KBMWSIR and for a Pioneer XM tuner you use a PIOBMW1. The tech support of Soundgate is telling me that I can control all functions of the sat tuner using my stock 2001 M3 head unit. Soundgate has told me that they started shipping these products at the beginning of the year. These parts will mean not having to use the FM modulator and also will not have to use a separate sat tuner control. Sounds like a very simple, very clean install. Just mount tuner, tie into existing wiring for an aux CD changer with the new Soundgate adaptor and you end up sending 100% digital signal to the stock head unit and have total control of tuner using the CD buttons on the BMW head unit. Limiting factor is how much my radio is capable of displaying text. On my M3 I will only be able to display around 10 characters, however on my wife’s 5 series I will have all text displayed. I am looking for feedback from people who have used their equipment for controlling the tuner and what their experience has been using the interface.


----------



## jkemmerly (Feb 12, 2003)

I wanted to give an update and display some pictures of the install of the Soundgate KBMWSIR adaptor for use in my 2001M3. It really could not have been easier. I just used the existing wiring for the Aux CD changer that I found in the trunk and hooked them up to the new adaptor. Ran power from the battery to the Kenwood tuner and mounted the antenna on the rear window deck. I have complete control of the new Sirius tuner using my factory BMW head unit plus the steering wheel radio controls also work for volume and channel selection. It operates just as advertised except that I can only see on my display the Sirius Channel number without any extra text. This really is a non issue for what the upside is when compared to mounting a separate tuner control and FM modulator. The complete install only took around 2 hours. I managed to use the space in the truck where normally the spare tire would go. Seemed like a good place to mount the components and totally hide the install. There seems to be enough free air space that over-heating the turner is not a factor. I am going to install a thermocouple on the tuner to double check the temperature rise on tuner body however I have just come back from a 1 hour drive and when I checked for heat is was non-existent. Anyone thinking of installing satellite radio should look into this adaptor. I ordered it directly from Soundgate and the cost was around $130 delivered to my door. Soundgate also has another adaptor like this one for use on the Pioneer XM system.

http://photos.yahoo.com/jkemmerly


----------



## JST (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks for the update. Looks like a very clean install. Does the Soundgate adapter not provide power for the XM tuner? The Blitzsafe unit ties into the car's 12V through the power for the CD changer, using the factory cables. This is nice because the CD changer power switches off automatically a few seconds after the car does. 

The lack of song/artist information would be a big downside for me, though. One of the coolest features about XM/Sirius is that you can identify quickly the artist and title of a song you hear, and go out and buy the disc if you are so inclined. 

Still and all, it's easier to rig than my XM setup (which required running the control cable for the separate display), and being able to use your steering wheel controls is pretty cool (though not a concern for us old school types).


----------



## uter (Jan 6, 2002)

*Uh, sorry to reveal I'm an idiot...*

If I have a 2002 touring with navigation and an OEM rear CD changer, can I still plug in this Soundgate adapter you're describing?

Thanks, from the technically inept.


----------



## jkemmerly (Feb 12, 2003)

JST said:


> *Thanks for the update. Looks like a very clean install. Does the Soundgate adapter not provide power for the XM tuner? The Blitzsafe unit ties into the car's 12V through the power for the CD changer, using the factory cables. This is nice because the CD changer power switches off automatically a few seconds after the car does.
> 
> The lack of song/artist information would be a big downside for me, though. One of the coolest features about XM/Sirius is that you can identify quickly the artist and title of a song you hear, and go out and buy the disc if you are so inclined.
> 
> Still and all, it's easier to rig than my XM setup (which required running the control cable for the separate display), and being able to use your steering wheel controls is pretty cool (though not a concern for us old school types). *


Yes I had to run a seperate power line to the Sirius tuner. I added a in line glass fuse holder and a small togle swith to allow disconnecting power to tuner if the need every occurs. Running the seperate power supply was not a hurtle with the battery right there in the trunk. Also the power to the tuner is not "on" all the time, it is only turned on when the headunit sends signal to tuner to activate it. I heard the tuner turn on (only when I was doing install and had the rear seats down and had spare tire floor mat out, not in its final install) when activated. I could hear cooling fan on tuner start up and heard it turn off when changing back to standard radio or CD.


----------



## jkemmerly (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: Uh, sorry to reveal I'm an idiot...*



uter said:


> *If I have a 2002 touring with navigation and an OEM rear CD changer, can I still plug in this Soundgate adapter you're describing?
> 
> Thanks, from the technically inept. *


I would call them up and talk to their customer support people. I saw on their web page they have some sort of comment about calling for specifics on this type of install but it sounded like they could.


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

That sounds really cool! I want to get satellite radio but I don't like the idea of mounting a separate controller. Will you post the part numbers and prices for all components? I'm thinking I might copy your setup. Any hints or anything to watch out for?


----------



## jkemmerly (Feb 12, 2003)

Bill-SD said:


> *That sounds really cool! I want to get satellite radio but I don't like the idea of mounting a separate controller. Will you post the part numbers and prices for all components? I'm thinking I might copy your setup. Any hints or anything to watch out for? *


Nothing to look out for. Just go to their web page and take a look around or call them. I found their customer service people were very nice to talk to and very helpful when I was investagating what would work on my system. Also I see that you drive a 2003 M. You should be able to get a dealer installed system. Mine is a 2001 and the new sat radio kit will not work on my system. Below is a link to the Soundgate web page that list the adaptors.

http://www.soundgate.com/products/cd/bmw-mini.htm


----------



## Bill-SD (Feb 18, 2002)

Thanks! I'll give them a call. The Sirrus option wasn't available when I got me car. I'm under the impression that this isn't something I can add after the fact. I believe the satellite compatible radios use a different head unit. If you know otherwise, please let me know. I'm also wondering if using your setup I'll see the full display on my nav screen???

BTW - How do you like the satellite radio?


----------



## jkemmerly (Feb 12, 2003)

Bill-SD said:


> *Thanks! I'll give them a call. The Sirrus option wasn't available when I got me car. I'm under the impression that this isn't something I can add after the fact. I believe the satellite compatible radios use a different head unit. If you know otherwise, please let me know. I'm also wondering if using your setup I'll see the full display on my nav screen???
> 
> BTW - How do you like the satellite radio? *


I thought that all E46 cars where capable of having Sirius installed by the dealer. I may be wrong if you have NAV. If you cannot get the BMW system installed call Soundgate and see what they say your options are with their products.

I went with Sirius and I must say that I am very impressed with what they offer. I drove today for around 2 hours going here and there doing errands and it was great. No commercials, a lot of formats to listen to and the sound is great. The sound is better than regular radio and very close to CD. My car has a habit of skipping when going over a bumb in the road when playing CD's and I swear everytime I went over a bump in the road I was expecting the CD to skip then I realized that I was not listening to CD but satellite radio. I would recommend looking into it. I cannot wait unitl my first road trip (Myrtle Beach golf trip next month) to enjoy turning to one station and not having to change it for 9 hours looking for something to listen to.


----------

